# Half Persian Kittens Will they be long haired?



## venusspirit (Apr 16, 2009)

My Persian has had kittens from a local Moggie cat, I cant tell if they will be long haired or not can anyone help?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how old are they, did you see the dad, i bet they are cute, have you any pics,,


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

the answer is no, not all of them will definately be long haired some may be unless the father is long haired too.

I bet they are cute little things.. cant wait to see pics of them


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

If the father is longhaired, then all of the kittens will be longhaired, because the mum is Persian. But if he is shorthaired and carries a gene for longhaired, you can expect half the litter to be longhaired. If he is shorthaired and doesn't carry the LH gene, then all the babies will be shorthaired.


----------



## venusspirit (Apr 16, 2009)

heres sum pictures....


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Look sooo tiny I want them all


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking at the pics my guess will be shorthaired.

Unless the father was longhaired or had a longhaired parent he will not carry the longhaired gene and as it is recessive there is much chance of them being shorthaired.

My Birman had a litter with a moggie and they were all shorthaired although they did not survive


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

D they are gorgeous.. i am coming for them all he he


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> how old are they, did you see the dad, i bet they are cute, have you any pics,,


Questions questions ^^ :lol:

I have fallen inlove with the black and white cat. Oh em gee, Is it a female or male? and what are you naming her/him. She/he is just simply gorgeous!


----------



## venusspirit (Apr 16, 2009)

We think the Black and White is a girl. She doesnt have a name yet but shes a lovely character she is really vocal, twice as loud as the other two and is the one who is always off around the house exploring and playing with her auntie!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Those are shorthaired I'm afraid!

Liz


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thats got to be one of the cutest kittens I ever saw. Not that the others are anything other cute, but the black and white is just ridiculously cute.


----------



## venusspirit (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for your comments, theyl make luvly pets for someone, we handle them lots and they have pretty much the run of the place, I think it makes all the difference, I kept one of her last litter and she is just a wonderful cat that everyone luvs!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are very very cute, just gorgeous,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Aww very cute bubbas!


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

They would probably be semi longhaired I think. Like a ragamuffin. I saw your babies on the pets 4 homes site. I have to admite to being tempted but I have just taken on a ragamuffin baby..

 *forces herself away from the computer* ^_^


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Miss-Meow said:


> They would probably be semi longhaired I think.


Only if the father carried a gene for long hair... 
Genetics doesn't work quite like that, i.e. "short hair x long hair = semi-longhair" in the same way that breeding a white cat with a black cat will not give you grey cats!


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are beauiful  xxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Only if the father carried a gene for long hair...
> Genetics doesn't work quite like that, i.e. "short hair x long hair = semi-longhair" in the same way that breeding a white cat with a black cat will not give you grey cats!


Quite true. But there is some sort of incomplete dominance involved because there is no doubt that a very shorthaired cat crossed with a longhair gives you shorthair kittens but nowhere near as short as the shorthair you started with - the Asian breeding programme has shown that up very clearly.

Liz


----------

